# Help please with SW red



## gossamersquare (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys

Am just starting SW red.  Was doing EE but blood sugars are not that good on the EE one so thought I would go for the red.

Am stuck for ideas for lunches to bring to work though.  Unfortunately I hate salad but have a microwave and a food flask that I sometimes bring to work but at a loss of what to have.  

Does anyone have any suggestions please?  Thanks


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, Not sure if this helps but what about a little of what you have for tea one evening? That's the good thing about SW - you can have as much as you want of something - so maybe make an extra portion of things you like - and have these for lunch?  Also chicken drumsticks or thighs coated in tandoori?  Or what about a stew or soup or/and crustless quiche?   Just thinking of what I may choose whilst its cold.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm almost exclusively on Red these days.  I sometimes take home made soup (we have a microwave).  Crustless quiche is a staple food for me.  Most days I also take chunks of cold meat with either salad (low cal dressing separately) or a selection of raw veg cut into sticks plus lots of pickles.  I buy packs of chicken thighs or drumsticks, remove the skin and coat with seasoning before roasting in a bag to keep them moist.  Gammon joints (the kind that you boil) make a regular appearance.  To keep hunger pangs at bay, I have a Babybel light and an apple about 4pm.  That stops me from hoovering up all food in sight when I get home!


----------



## gossamersquare (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks - I have some quark in the fridge at the moment so could make a crustless quiche with some bacon or low fat sausages.  I also got a soup maker recently but have only used it once.  I will hunt some recipes for it.  

As for leftovers, in my house there are four males and the chances of leftovers is nil, lol.  They scoff everything.  Absolutely nothing is sacred in my house, lol.

Will get some chicken for nibbling.  Love tandoori and tikka so can make some of those for snacking.  And of course if I do red, I can have some cheddar as well as my 2nd heb.

thanks both - did red days years ago but things have changed so much and was just stumped for ideas.  You have both just reminded me of things that I can have.

xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why not freeze some straight away and put a label on marked with something they don't like -that way they wont touch it.


----------



## gossamersquare (Jan 27, 2014)

Thats a good idea Lucy.  I bought some nume sausages this week and then my son went and nicked some and the SAME day my other son nicked a turkey breast that I had in the fridge.  I only got two and one I cooked and bought to work for lunch - good job or the other one may have gone as well!


----------

